# Suche Wildstar Gästepass



## edneti (17. Juni 2014)

*Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Hallo,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen Wildstar Gästepass.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand einen übrig hätte.


Vielen Dank
edneti


----------



## Eftilon (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

hi,

ich kann dir einen geben wenn du noch keinen hast.

eftilon


----------



## Elandor1 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Hallo,
Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass geben könnte.
Danke
Elandor1


----------



## Bleeder (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Der Suche nach einem Gästepass würde ich mich anschließen.Schade, das NC Soft keine Trial anbietet, damit man sich das Spiel mal ansehen kann.


----------



## Diweex (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Ich schließ mich auch mal der Suche nach einem GP an.


----------



## Grimmnir (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Hallo,

bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass um mal reinzuschnuppern.
Falls noch wer einen überhat ich würd ihn nehmen 

Viel Dank schonmal.


----------



## Nick922 (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Hallo Leute,

bin auch seit kurzem erst auf Wildstar gestoßen, finde viele Ansätze interessant bin mir aber noch insgesamt zu unsicher...

hätte mir einer von Euch vllt noch einen Gästepass zum reinschauen über (EU bitte) 

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## Auriale (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

hallo! ich würde mich auch super über 2 gästepässe freuen (für mich und meine frau). Danke euch schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Percy1991 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Würde mich auch anschließen, dass ich ein Gästepass suche.
Habe schon ein paar Guides gesehen und das Spiel klingt sehr interessant,
jedoch würde ich es mir gerne erst einmal ansehen, bevor ich es kaufe.

Gruß Percy


----------



## Eftilon (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Meine sind leider schon vergeben 


Viel Glück noch

eftilon


----------



## Lowpinger (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

suche ebenfalls noch einen EU Key, bitte per PN


----------



## aordecai (12. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand noch einen über hat, würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Uziflator (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Hab noch 2 Pässe zu vergeben bei Bedarf melden!


----------



## Jury102 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Key für mich über ? Würde mir das Game glaube ich in 2 Woche sowie so kaufen abgesehen das Testen verläuft nicht gut. Aber ich denke schon das Game sieht echt Geil aus.

Würde es gerne halt schon vorher mal antesten. Vielen Dank im voraus.

mit freundlichen gürßen


----------



## ironia (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Hallo Leute, Ich würde sehr gerne wildstar Testen bevor ich es mir Holle den bis jetzt konnte ich nur Videos Ansehen.

Ich würde mich Riesig Freuen danke im Voraus.


----------



## Yasumyo (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

hallo,

ich würde mich rießig freuen über einen key !!
einfach pm ;D

Danke

mfg Yasumyo


----------



## Uziflator (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Hab keine Keys mehr alle weg


----------



## zegha (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass. Ich will das Game unbedingt mal antesten  Key bitte per PN


----------



## Schwatty (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Wildstar Gästepass*

Hallo, 

auch ich suche noch einen Gäste-Key.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen per PN schicken könnte, damit ich Wildstar auch mal ausprobieren kann 

MfG
Schwatty


----------

